# First BFN, advice & knowledge please



## julesbfd (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi

I am hoping that you lovely ladies who have alot more knowledge and experience than myself can point me in the right direction.
I am 40, single, using my ex partner's donated sperm, have PCO, endrometriosis, no tubes, had a hystroscopy and a fibroid removed.
I have completed my first treatment, menopur 225 per day, they would have liked to give me more but because of problems, gave lower dose and risk of OHSS.
I think I responded well, 17 eggs, a couple damaged at EC and one or two not right, 13 done with ICSI as sperm did not defrost well and 13 fertilised.
Eggs did well and I made it to day 5 blastocyst but unfotuately day 6, none to freeze.
My OTD is Tuesday but I started my AF on Thursday which has got heavier since.

I want to be able to try again as soon as I can, don't know how long they will make me wait, hoping not too long.
I am currently with Leeds who I don't think have the best reputation.  What should I be  asking them to do for my next cycle.  As far as I can see, I responded well to the drugs, me eggs did well so what does anyone think I need changing.
I want to try everything I can to ut me in the best positiion.
I don't drink, well not this year, don't smoke, have eaten healthily, taken pregnacare, ate protein etc.

Any thoughts greatly appreciated.
This is everything I want but also very expensive and have set that I would only ever be able to get the money together for three months and with my age, am running out of time.

Thanks
Jules


----------



## KandK (Nov 17, 2011)

My first cycle was Dec/Jan 2012 and got bfn (well chemical pg) and dr said I could could cycle again next period.  So when I bled in Feb we started a cycle then and got a bfp but sadly just experienced a mmc.  Our specialist (and my DH who is an ob/gyn) said if it is your first or second cycle you can go again when you want, but if it is your third (or more) then it is best to wait for one-two cycles to let the ovaries return to normal after all the meds.  Good luck!


----------



## julesbfd (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi KandK
Thanks for that.  I am just learning and it is a minefield.  What is a chemical pregnancy, is that when you get a positive but it isn't really?  Sorry that so far it hasn't worked for you.
Obviously your specialist and DH know there stuff and let you start again the following month, I haven't heard of that happening but would love to start again next month, I just want to get on with it and not stress for motnhs, waiting for my next tx.
I wonder what the differance is in it been the second or third go waiting for ovaries to return to normal.  Obvs I am bleeding at present but it feels like all the bloatedness etc, symtoms have gone since coming on af.
I hope I don't have to wait too long to have my follow up.

Thanks
Jules


----------



## KandK (Nov 17, 2011)

hi again  

A chemical pregnancy is when you get a bfp (on a pee stick or via beta hcg bloods) then you bleed quite early on.  The embies have implanted but for whatever reason the pg doesn't continue and you bleed just before or shortly after your period is due.  I had bloods done and they were 9.2 bhcg and a negative is anything under 5 and positives are anything from 25-50 depending on the lab measuring.  Good luck with your next tx!


----------

